# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Bashkëpatriotët e mi në botë >  Mirë se të urdhëroni në sofrën e Dibrës së madhe e të vogël

## biligoa

*KETU SHTROHET
BUTE 
KRYPE E 
zemer*

----------


## -Alda-

Mire se ju gjeta.

Uroj ta kaloni mire te gjithe.

biligoa pershendetje :buzeqeshje:

----------


## biligoa

> *KETU SHTROHET
> BUkE 
> KRYPE E 
> zemer*


............

----------


## biligoa

Ç´është ky vend me dy Dibra
Kush i fsheh këngët në libra
Dy Preveza, Dy Prishtina
Me t´ pabërë, s´ fiton Janina!

Shumë janë varret me të rënë
Shumë është dielli ynë i zënë
Në hartat tona prush është hiri
Pa l i r i,... do plasë dhe prilli!

Këndo o Shkup, o Shkupi ynë
Dielli i zi po të vret yllësinë
Shumë janë varret me të rënë
Shumë është dielli ynë i zënë!

Në Kaçanik kufijtë na i vunë
Me kufij po ndajnë një lumë
Ç´është kjo hartë me dy Dibra
Kush i fsheh këngët në libra!

Poezi nga libri, Kanuni poetik libër me 1 mijë e 600 faqe dhe 2005 poezi

----------

grand3 (24-04-2014)

----------


## BeSi_LoGeL

Shum E  Bukur  :ngerdheshje:  

Pershendetje Krejt  Dibraneve

----------


## EDUARDI

* Pershendetje 

Ju Mbushte Sofra Plot Me Mysafir ...*

----------


## biligoa

MIR SE NA ERDHET BUKE KRYP E ZEMER

----------


## biligoa

KRENARI SHQIPTARI
Nuk te perulem, as te leshoj udhe!
Pse jam i vorfen,pa fajin tim, jam burre!
Nuk te leshoj udhe, anise pjelle e nji bareshe!
Nuk te nenshtrohem,sikur te jesh bir i cdo mbretneshe!
Ti mund te kesh lindur ne djepin me ar,
i mbeshtjellun me mendafsh te bute e te papare;
ushqye me musht luleshqerrash e me mjalte,
pasanikja te kete mbeshtjelle me brez te arte.
Po une jam me i madh se ne kasolle vorfnie,
me buke, krype e fjale fisnikie
e ruejta, e mbrojta, u gjakosa per kete toke,
nder motet ma te veshtira pushken pata shok.
Ne lahuten time do gjesh historine,
te lashte sa rruzulli per mua,per Shqiperine!
Me ka linde shqiptarja e ashper,e forte,
midis dhenve dhe krismave, mbi shkambin e ftofte,
Me ka mbeshtjelle me shallin e leshte e te ngrohte,
peshtjellakun ma te mire qe s'asht pa ne bote!
Lidhun me ka me sixhim, loze manaferre.
Nuk me ka perkedhelun, por ushqye me tamel dele!
Dhe per kete jam betue:
Askujt udhen s'kam per t'ia leshue!

----------


## KUSi

biligoa po pate gulugutka se me haet shume  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## biligoa

Ene ate taze sa i kom mbeledhe pi ne Shar, .......

----------


## Apollyon

Un jam me origjine nga Dibra, por ne fakt kam lind ne Mirdite, edhe jam rrit ne Laç.
Por prejardhjen time e kam nga Dibra, nga nje vend i cili shquhet per mençuri, edhe tradita e zakone.
Ju pershendes te gjitheve kush eshte nga Dibra, Mirdita edhe Laçi, sepse ne pamundesi per te hapur 3 tema, po i bej ne nje te vetme, per te gjitha ata qe jan nga kto rrethe.
Un duke qene se bej pjese ne te treja, sdi se nga kam marr me shume, shpresoj te keme marre mençurine e Dibraneve, Burrerine e Mirditoreve, edhe Trimerine e Laçianeve.

Dibrane ju pershendes me kte kenge e cila me pelqen shume.


*Hajredin Pasha-Ermal Fejzullahu ft Sinan Hoxha*


Heeeeeeeej 
Hajredin Pasha 
Oh poj vjen Haradi' i ditës 
Valla ku jan oh Kto malet e Dibre'es? 
Valla ku jan oh Kto malet e Dibre'es? 

Heeeeeeej 
Valla ku jan oh mor' këto malet e Dibres? 
Hajro ku vjen oh mor' n'at fush oh t'Gjorices? 
Oh Hajro ku vjen mor' n'at fush oh t'Gjorices? 


N'fush t'Gjorices oh more ke kala'aja 
Haredin Pashen e ka gjet bela'aja 
Haredin Pashen e ka gjet belaja 


Se belaja Pashen q'e ka gjete 
Malet e Dibres more kan lidh Be'se 
Malet e Dibres more kan lidh Bese 

.... 

Heeeeeeeeeeej 
Ka ja lidh bes oh por kan lidh oh deda'hane 
Turku Dibren oh mos më ja la'anë 
Turku Dibren oh mos më ja lane 

Heeeeeeeeeeej 
Hajredin Pasha oh mor kry hutaqe 
S'lidhet Dibra more me gerbaqe 
S'lidhet Dibra more me gerbaqe 

Hajredin Pasha ku e ke oh ushtri'hine 
Malet e Dibres oh mor'mi kan ngri'hije 
Malet e Dibres oh mor'mi kan ngrije 


Heeeeeeeeeeej 
Malet e Dibres oh kan me ta te tanë 
Nuk jan pak oh mor' por 12 mijë 
Nuk jan pak oh mor' por 12 mijë

----------


## EDUARDI

* Pershendetje Dhe Ta Gezoni Sofren Plot E Perplot E Paci... 

Un Jam Korcar Dhe Shpresoj Qe Vizita Ime Te Mos Ju Bezdise....*

----------


## bili99

Njatjeta  "Sofra Dibrane",

Pergezimet e mia per temen Apollyon,..kalofshi mire  te gjithe  qe do te hyni ne sofren  
bujare  "Sofra Dibrane"..  qenke nje   gershetim   fisnik  Apollyon.........pergezime..

Dibra ka burra  me tradite,
Ne kuvend jane ne  pari.
Per  atdheun jane si drite,
I ka bije  Nena Shqiperi.

Per kuvend ne ode shqiptare,
per liri  kur i therri  vendi.
Ju pergjigj  luftes i pari,
Gjeneral Gezim Ostreni.

Si shqiponja me dy krere,
ndare ne dyshe  e bekuara.
Te dy Dibrat  jane me vlere,
Shpejt do jene te bashkuara




Me nderime,
bili99

----------


## Ares_Ares

Hi 4 All Si kaloni

----------


## Ares_Ares

Hi 4 All Si kaloni ?

----------


## Apollyon

EDUARDI, bili99, Ares_Ares 

Mire se na erdhet.
Sofra Dibrane e ka zakon qe miqve tu shtrohet nje dreke e mire, se ndryshe sju leme me dal nga shtepia, kshu jan zakonet.

Mire se na erdhet, edhe rrini si ne shtepine tuaj.

bili99 faleminderit per poezine shume e bukur.

----------


## EDUARDI

* Te Faleminderit Per Bujarine E Sofres Tuaj, Eshte Kenaqesi Te Jemi Mysafir Pran Sofres Tuaj Dibrane...*

----------


## Apollyon

Gjithashtu Eduardi eshte kenaqesi te keshe mysafire si ty ne sofer  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## biligoa

> * Ç´është ky vend me dy Dibra
> Kush i fsheh këngët në libra
> Dy Preveza,… Dy Prishtina
> Me t´ pabërë, s´ fiton Janina!
> 
> Shumë janë varret me të rënë
> Shumë është dielli ynë i zënë
> Në hartat tona prush është hiri
> Pa l i r i,... do plasë dhe prilli!
> ...


.............

----------


## Hero i Popullit

Pershendetje Dibran, njerez te mire me kulture dhe patriote! Respekte Billigoa!

----------

